# Fische und Angeln im Dezember



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

Das Anglerjahr hat genauso 12 Monate wie das Kalenderjahr. 
Der Angler sitzt in seiner Region und hat deswegen nicht das ganze Jahr die gleichen Angelmöglichkeiten. 
Schliesslich sind Fischvorkommen, Arten, Methoden etc. sowohl regionalen wie lokalen Gegebenheiten angepasst, zudem hat jedes Bundesland eigene Schonzeiten/Mindestmaße/Bestimmungen, die dann teilweise auch innerhalb eines  Bundeslandes von Gewässer zu Gewässer noch zusätzlich variieren.

Um den Anglern in einem Überblick zu zeigen, wo sie mit welcher Methode zu welcher Jahreszeit angeln dürfen, dies hoffentlich sogar erfolgreich, habe ich die folgenden Threads aufgemacht.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr für den jeweiligen Monat eintragen würdet, auf welche Fische ihr an welchem Gewässer mit welchen Methoden/Montagen angelt. Damit kann sich dann der interessierte Angler für den jeweiligen Monat ein geeignetes Gewässer zum erfolgreichen angeln in ganz Deutschland suchen. 

Wenn genügend Infos zusammen kommen, werde ich das dann im Magazin zusammen fassen.

In diesem Thread hier bitte Fische/Gewässer/Methoden für den Dezember eintragen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Dezember*

Gewässer: Neckar bei Heilbronn
Fisch: Zander
Methode: In Kehrwassern, am Strömungsrand, an Brückenpfeilern, in Kehrwasser hinter den Wehren etc. Grundangel mit Fischfetzen, man muss den Fetzen oft genug wechseln und zwischendurch immer wieder ein Stück reinzupfen.


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Dezember*

Gewässer: Saale, Teiche und Seen
Methoden: Grundangeln mit Wurm, Spinnfischen, Feedern und Matchen
Fänge: Quappen unterhalb von Wehren, Barsche wenn ich Glück habe auch mal Hechte und Zander, große Döbel in Schleusenkanälen
an den stehenden Gewässern je nach Witterung noch gute Fänge von kleineren Karpfen, Weißfisch gehen immer


----------

